# Is it really necessary to relocate Oz for getting job!!



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Mates 

For last 2 months I am in the search of Oz jobs, I applied through leading websites Like SEEK and also I am in touch with employment agents. Initially I got the impression that if I relocate myself to Oz then it will be easy to find jobs there , based on that I was decided to give-up my present job and relocate Perth by Oct. But recent days, I am getting negative feedback from some of agents that still the Oz job market is in very bad shape and it is not advisable to relocate AUS until next year March. For example below is reply from one of the agent in Perth

_“It would be a good idea to stay on where you are unless you've been offered a job elsewhere. There are no guarantees in regards to job security in Australia as you will have a lot of competition as well”_

*I am very much confused now; whether to proceed as I planned or forget about Oz relocation at the moment!!*
I am an Engineer working for an Oil and Gas company in Middle East,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

this is what I was told by a friend who works in HR deptt in some company, if u ever plan to move to AU without a job, do it between Jan-September/October), October onwards things slow down, and come december the job mkt is on a standstill because of the time of the year which picks up again in jan


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

since you have time till 24.02.10, why don't u try from the place where u r and enter Australia close to ur expiry date, say, if u enter in the month of feb 2010, u will also be closer to March 2010 as u said.

Regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My suggestion wud be to take it easy for a wile, keep lookng, dont give up. and if u feel comfortable and can manage it financially, go there alone first, look for part-time, take up anything and everything that comes your way and keep looking on the side.

Trust me, this is how most of the ppl moving there manage initial days. If one has a visa already, there is no harm looking up the directory (google or bing it) and apply physically for each and every company. It has worked for some, u never know..it might just click.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If the agents are saying March, then that is worth listening to. Could you get a 3-6 month contract where you are in the meantime? That would bring you income and you could still make all your preparations to move over. Just make sure it is not past your enter by date listed on the visa sticker. 




EE-India said:


> Mates
> 
> For last 2 months I am in the search of Oz jobs, I applied through leading websites Like SEEK and also I am in touch with employment agents. Initially I got the impression that if I relocate myself to Oz then it will be easy to find jobs there , based on that I was decided to give-up my present job and relocate Perth by Oct. But recent days, I am getting negative feedback from some of agents that still the Oz job market is in very bad shape and it is not advisable to relocate AUS until next year March. For example below is reply from one of the agent in Perth
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

rangola1 said:


> since you have time till 24.02.10, why don't u try from the place where u r and enter Australia close to ur expiry date, say, if u enter in the month of feb 2010, u will also be closer to March 2010 as u said.
> 
> Regards


March doesnt mean, jobs will b waiting for him.. u hv to give it a shot. u can also try for an internal transfer, if your company has an office in AU.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends

Thanks for your quick responses. I am not happy with my present job, otherwise I can continue up to next year Feb. This is one issue. Another thing is as my entry date is 24th Feb-2010, I would like to move in advance , find job and settled there so that I cant take my family by Feb and they need not to go back home country . But things never work, as we dream. 

In worst case Like Anj said I will have to find something to survive in Perth, until I have been offered job in my field. But I don’t know how much it is easy and practically possible because it is not easy for anyone to take job like Hotel server or similar that too after working in profession level for 8 years!! .


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

EE-India said:


> Mates
> 
> For last 2 months I am in the search of Oz jobs, I applied through leading websites Like SEEK and also I am in touch with employment agents. Initially I got the impression that if I relocate myself to Oz then it will be easy to find jobs there , based on that I was decided to give-up my present job and relocate Perth by Oct. But recent days, I am getting negative feedback from some of agents that still the Oz job market is in very bad shape and it is not advisable to relocate AUS until next year March. For example below is reply from one of the agent in Perth
> 
> ...


after some time u can also goto aussieland on leave for around 3-4 weeks n try out some jobs over there...in that if it clicks u can come back n resign from current job...the bottom line is dont leave ur current job as of now....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, tell u what, i have cousins in spain, canada, UK and US and lots of friends in AU. they all start like this.

when u go to a new place and u hv limited finances, the only way u can save those from finishing is u take up anything tht comes ur way, no big deal. End of the day u know u will go back to doing what u always did.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding casual/part time jobs

How hard is it to find part time/casual jobs? It could be anything. 
How to go ahead and apply for the casual jobs. 
Do you require a CV for that? 
Would employers take if you are overqualified for the casual jobs?




Regards,
Royen




anj1976 said:


> well, tell u what, i have cousins in spain, canada, UK and US and lots of friends in AU. they all start like this.
> 
> when u go to a new place and u hv limited finances, the only way u can save those from finishing is u take up anything tht comes ur way, no big deal. End of the day u know u will go back to doing what u always did.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

I was getting Interview calls from Oz employers last year (2008) when I did not have any work authorization, 

Now I have PR visa but nobody is ready to look at it!!:confused2:

Life is challenging always


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah life doesn't let you live


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

In this case, Just stay in middle east for another 5-6 months and hopefully by then things will be better. You can also plan for a short trip just to get a fell there..

I agree with Anj, that once you go there, it is wise to take whatever job u get initially whoch would allow you some time to apply for ur type of job..

cheer up buddy.. just think of the days you left India for the first time..


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> In this case, Just stay in middle east for another 5-6 months and hopefully by then things will be better. You can also plan for a short trip just to get a fell there..
> 
> I agree with Anj, that once you go there, it is wise to take whatever job u get initially whoch would allow you some time to apply for ur type of job..
> 
> cheer up buddy.. just think of the days you left India for the first time..


If you really want it - go for it. The first thing to do is get yourself there. You can prepare as much as you like but you really need to get your feet on the ground there first. People like to see people in person it gives them more faith that the person is available to start. 

If you must be prepared, invest some telephone money, hook up with Yellow Pages local business directory - yellow.com.au and makes some calls to the companys that may employ you. Ask for the personnel department and ask for work - if they dont have any ask them for an idea of what the industry is like at the moment. Good? Bad?.

The western australian government has just signed the biggest offshore gas deal with china in the last few weeks so surely theres work there for you. Hook up with the local paper The West Australian - Perth, WA, National & World News and keep an eye out for key business cimpanies dealing in gas engineering.

All the best and have a middie for Me at the Cott when you get there.


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I was getting Interview calls from Oz employers last year (2008) when I did not have any work authorization,
> 
> Now I have PR visa but nobody is ready to look at it!!:confused2:
> 
> Life is challenging always


to crack any international market india included you need to be present in the country. your presence there gives the head hunters and employers that the job seeker is serious contender. :clap2:

No one wants to waste international calls and when your 5000 miles away !  
especially in a market like this ! 

Cheers


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> If you really want it - go for it. The first thing to do is get yourself there. You can prepare as much as you like but you really need to get your feet on the ground there first. People like to see people in person it gives them more faith that the person is available to start.
> 
> If you must be prepared, invest some telephone money, hook up with Yellow Pages local business directory - yellow.com.au and makes some calls to the companys that may employ you. Ask for the personnel department and ask for work - if they dont have any ask them for an idea of what the industry is like at the moment. Good? Bad?.
> 
> ...


Hi

First of all I appreciate and would like to thank you for your most prompt response.
I registered with almost 46 agents in WA, and I am regular followers of SEEK , MYcarreer and career one . In addition to that , I keep watching _*news.com.au, news.yahoo.com.au, gumtree and perthpoam*_ for updated information about latest happenings in WA
On August 17th (next day of WA government approves long waited $50B Gorgon LNG project) , I had put my resume on _*Chevron , ExxonMobil , Shell Australia , KBR Engineering and AMEC *_websites in express Interest option for future openings . Not only Gorgon , I did the same kind of exercise for BECHTEL $15B LNG project in QLD and Woodside Energy latest upgrade project in Karratha –WA

I believe I have taken reasonable efforts to check the possibility of getting job online or at least one interview call , but the result is ZERO still today. BTW , 2 months is too short to decide about anything. But from today`s discussion what I can understand is Oz relocation is not going to be easy as I was dreaming.

After spending so much money and time for Visa, struggling for job is really sucks!! Anyway as a proactive measure I kept options open for US and Canada also but for anything I need to wait for 2010


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh well, it was all probably a bit too hard anyway. Put your feet up and have a warm milk. hwell:


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

This discussion is very apt to my situation as well. I have 11+ yrs of experience and I take pride about whatever I have achieved so far in my professional career. I am not sure if I would be able to do any casual job at all. It's not that I look down on these jobs but I wonder if it makes any sense to start afresh in a different job stream. Also wonder if this will negatively affect any chances of getting back to original profession.

Yes it is true in any part of world that one needs to be physically present at that place where one is looking for a job. My experience also tells that. Also heard that market is picking up well at least for IT testers.

It's a risk for sure but we only have one life and that too is not for ever. If not now then when ? well.. it's thought process which I have been going through for quite some time. I seriously hope when I get to a stage of decision making, it would not be too tough for me choose.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

first of all, u got to open up ur thought process.. it seems too narrow to me. be positive and good things happen, be negative and trust me u attract it.. 
u hv to go there to get a feel of the place, u cant sit back and expect for it to come your way. trust me, not everyone gets lucky, most of people I know made it the hard way. If u have to go find a job in India, do u think u will get it in a day? No, it will take u months. not just now but it was always like this, just when u dont hv a job and are looking for something, it takes forever and when u r sitting in a good job, love ur work, u wil get all the opportunities knocking ur door..

u think canada or US is any better? nopes, its worse. A cousin, who's MA in English and knows french and god knows how many languages is thinking of driving a cab because the mkt is so bad in canada tht he isnt getting anything. Another cousin who was a restaurant manager, worked as a chef as well, is sitting at home since 2 months in Spain, and not tht they are not trying. It just takes time to get things going.

Have an open mind, go there, prepare urself for hard days and go for whatever that comes ur way, keep looking and in no time u will make it.

wish u luck


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> first of all, u got to open up ur thought process.. it seems too narrow to me. be positive and good things happen, be negative and trust me u attract it..
> u hv to go there to get a feel of the place, u cant sit back and expect for it to come your way. trust me, not everyone gets lucky, most of people I know made it the hard way. If u have to go find a job in India, do u think u will get it in a day? No, it will take u months. not just now but it was always like this, just when u dont hv a job and are looking for something, it takes forever and when u r sitting in a good job, love ur work, u wil get all the opportunities knocking ur door..
> 
> u think canada or US is any better? nopes, its worse. A cousin, who's MA in English and knows french and god knows how many languages is thinking of driving a cab because the mkt is so bad in canada tht he isnt getting anything. Another cousin who was a restaurant manager, worked as a chef as well, is sitting at home since 2 months in Spain, and not tht they are not trying. It just takes time to get things going.
> ...


Anj

I agree with you in one thing, I need to relocate Oz to optimize the chances of getting job that is because of poor job market not because of the way you predict. The reason is, when the job market was good like 2007 and 2008, Oz employer never bother to call wherever you are. That is how guys who were sitting with me in middle east , went to Oz and spend more years now. Infact as I wrote already, I was not lucky enough to tap chances I got in 2008. If I am able to wait up to mid of 2010, still I can get it by sitting at Dubai or even from India, but it may not be ok in my case as I am looking for immediate relocation. So only way, I have to take chance!!

I disagree with your points about US/ INDIA / CANADA. USA / Canada may not be good for Hotel managers / MA English person (Hotel one of the worst hit industry by recession) but still it is doing reasonably good for Oil and gas professionals. Obviously, everyone is interested to see how the chances of getting job in their won profession at destination rater then exploring entire country employment situation. For example, if you get VISA, you are going to check how your hubby can get job In IT, you are not going to worry how a carpenter can survive in Oz. The point is, directly you can’t compare MA English person with any top ranged profession like Medical or Engineering and conclude this is the total situation . There are some professions, which are more vulnerable to any small ups and downs in the job market. More over, go to leading job sites like Monster .Ca, Seek and put search for oil and gas professionals, then compare the results. You will understand the volume of job market. From my last post ( about upcoming projects in Oz ) hope you can understand how much in details I am putting efforts to analyze the things , so it cant be simply thrown what ever we feel in this forum , especially when the reality is something different 

Needless to say, comparing India with any of these countries is a blunder. Because unemployment rate in India is close to 40% where as Oz and Canada claims close to 5 to 6 % even in recession. More over India is producing 8, 00, 000 Engineer (like cultivating rice) every year so no surprise if you are sitting at home for even 1 year. But it should not be the case with Oz or Canada.

Finally, being an Asian, experienced only low grade life from the birth, life in any western country should be heaven. The reason why everyone is jumping about Oz is, it is easy when you compare with Canada PR and US H1B, and even a hair dresser can get Oz visa in 8 months. My intention is not to disgrace about Oz, being an Oz PR visa holder I should not do that. But I feel this is the reality


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what I was trying to tell you was, Canada, US, UK are the worst hit. There are plenty of jobs in the portals but when u actually apply, they are all bogus, not all, but well, most of them. 

bottomline is, u hv to be there to get a job. since u hv the visa, u shud go and find something. ur chances of getting something while sitting in India or for that matter anywhere other thn AU are bleak.

I have spoken to more thn 100 people, those known to me, friends & family, and everyone said just one thing, come here and u wil get something. they said the same thing then and repeat the same thing now, even my agent says teh same thing, till the time u r here physically u cant get it, unless u r a nurse or a doc or any other professional which is extremely difficult to find here.

dont loose hope, i dont mean to dishearten you. all i am trying to say is, this isnt the AU of 2007.. things have changed and life is about challenges. if only the fruits were easy to fetch, no one would have worked to earn a living..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> what I was trying to tell you was, Canada, US, UK are the worst hit. There are plenty of jobs in the portals but when u actually apply, they are all bogus, not all, but well, most of them.
> 
> bottomline is, u hv to be there to get a job. since u hv the visa, u shud go and find something. ur chances of getting something while sitting in India or for that matter anywhere other thn AU are bleak.
> 
> ...


_I agree with you in one thing, I need to relocate Oz to optimize the chances of getting job that is because of poor job market not because of the way you predict. _

I hope above 2 lines from my last post answered you already, that is I am going Oz soon but the time is not decided yet.

But apart from that for me US / CAN and Oz is same as I explained, based on results in other cases, my decision will change 

It will be interesting to see, if you are given chance to relocate any of these 3 countries at same time and how you will come up with result and on what basis


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we had a chance to move to the US, and my husbands skill is in the Canada skill list. we gave up the two, i did think of canada but its too cold and Vancouver which isnt tht cold is too expensive to start with. US is out too because me and OH did discuss a lot about it and thought its too hectic a lifestyle. Dont want to run the rest of our lives to make ends meet. I wud still prefer AU.

and I have relatives and friends at all three places.. Canada, US and AU.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we had a chance to move to the US, and my husbands skill is in the Canada skill list. we gave up the two, i did think of canada but its too cold and Vancouver which isnt tht cold is too expensive to start with. US is out too because me and OH did discuss a lot about it and thought its too hectic a lifestyle. Dont want to run the rest of our lives to make ends meet. I wud still prefer AU.
> 
> and I have relatives and friends at all three places.. Canada, US and AU.


Good , I Appreciate your aspiration about Oz, hope you have deiced after proper investigation, considering things like future of your hubby field etc etc 

From India everyone will have relatives in western country as Indian are the second largest migrants to any western country after China, but things may be different for every person.

Take care .


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Isn't it pitty much same as in India itself. if you apply for jobs in other states you get response in exceptional cases, even if you get response they ask us to physically attend interview. 

Let me share some experience here with you guys, I am sure most of you would have went through it, may be some of you would have struggled even more:

As an fresh enginner,when I mooved to Delhi, with great dreams ,expectations and hopes, got nothing for a month of repeated wandering in scroching heat of delhi... it seemed no one was wishing to hire a fresh engineering grad.... It was very disappointing ... 

after a month decided to compromise and take whatever comes first and then look for my type of job, change in plan worked great, took job in US based call center, worked nights after night solving technical problem of US customers for over a year and half before mooving out of country ("My type of job"). I had No shame in doing Tech support job, as i learned some things from this job, it paid me and as it was night job, I could look for my kind of job during day time.

Cheer up and be possitive and good things will come your way (I like this line a lot, my mom said this always).... 

I am planning to immigrate to Australia, despite of having a good job in middle east as it is my personal choice. I got so much inspiration from you guys here, hence, I am willing to take this challange and start from begining. 

Nothing is big or small, it's all how you look at it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

one mistake tht i can point is coming to delhi in summer time  u shud hv tried it in winters.. hehe.. isnt it beautiful in winters..a nd when u say u were in tech support, were u in CVG or EXL by any chance? these are the two good BPOs in delhi.. there are many more but.. anyway 
m getting bored, not much work and very capable of acting stupid


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Isn't it pitty much same as in India itself. if you apply for jobs in other states you get response in exceptional cases, even if you get response they ask us to physically attend interview.
> 
> Let me share some experience here with you guys, I am sure most of you would have went through it, may be some of you would have struggled even more:
> 
> ...


Great attitude Mr. India. I really loved reading it. No one can learn swimming without jumping in water. The same principle applies to job hunt. If one believe and has confidence then its a matter of time when success would find you. If u r worried about negatives and bussy with sorting out escape route then there is little time to actually work in the positive direction. 
I u'stand there is very thin line between courage and stupidity but i firmly believe one should take calculated risks in life. Lets take bull by the horns :boxing:
cheers


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Isn't it pitty much same as in India itself. if you apply for jobs in other states you get response in exceptional cases, even if you get response they ask us to physically attend interview.


I wouldnt agree with the point which you made that for getting a job you need to be physically present. Especially in IT India's market is very very mature. Infact I have personally got many offers(2 to be exact) while giving telephonic interviews and video interviews itself.

Australian job industry still needs to mature.

PS. Last weekend I have got calls from Australian employers and I have telephonic interviews scheduled for this week.

DONT LOOSE HOPE 

Cheers
Royen


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi EE-India, to me it appears you gave a good shot of trying jobs from India in Oz. I respect your opinion because the details you provided are based on statistics and your real experience. They are not perception based or 2nd hand information. I agree with you and also can relate my state to your's. I would definitely consider the facts you provided before I move to Oz.

I think the more experience you gather in a particular field, the more apprehensive you become to do the job which is not of your choice. This makes sense as any one would like to build on some thing which is already established rather than starting again as a fresher, competing with other young work force. The whole point of moving to oz is to better ourlives not to worsen by struggling for the job which we already have in our hands for quite number of years. We won't be able to enjoy the benefits of what Oz has to offer if we had to go through the struggle.

This does not mean you are risk averse or afraid to move to oz, rather I think you are taking a calculated decision, have all the information before you move to oz. 

Let us know how you go. This helps.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

royen said:


> I wouldnt agree with the point which you made that for getting a job you need to be physically present. Especially in IT India's market is very very mature. Infact I have personally got many offers(2 to be exact) while giving telephonic interviews and video interviews itself.
> 
> Australian job industry still needs to mature.
> 
> ...


Roven

You are correct 

Out of my 9 years professional experience I worked for 4 companies, All my jobs I got through telephonic interview only , it is become a usual practice in IT & Engineering Industry now days, but people don’t understand the reality simply bluffing like You need to be there physically etc etc ... I am talking based on my experience I do know how they are 

Since job market is very bad and due to high availability of local skilled population , Oz employers reluctant to consider anything outside at the moment . That is the main reason I also decide to take chance and move there . But this situation will not continue for long time I believe , If I wait up to mid of next year , then I can explain better with Own experience how it is possible to get Oz jobs through phone


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Hi EE-India, to me it appears you gave a good shot of trying jobs from India in Oz. I respect your opinion because the details you provided are based on statistics and your real experience. They are not perception based or 2nd hand information. I agree with you and also can relate my state to your's. I would definitely consider the facts you provided before I move to Oz.
> 
> I think the more experience you gather in a particular field, the more apprehensive you become to do the job which is not of your choice. This makes sense as any one would like to build on some thing which is already established rather than starting again as a fresher, competing with other young work force. The whole point of moving to oz is to better ourlives not to worsen by struggling for the job which we already have in our hands for quite number of years. We won't be able to enjoy the benefits of what Oz has to offer if we had to go through the struggle.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your understanding. I did proper investigation before describing anything here. For me whether it is Oz or any other place, truth is truth 

If you look at the replies, People who talks tooooooo much positive about Oz , in mid way of process. They are swimming in air , dreaming a lot . Once they get their VISA then will understand the reality and feel the heat of it .

Like you said what ever the steps you put forward , should make your life better , otherwise it is meaningless


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

> People who talks tooooooo much positive about Oz , in mid way of process. They are swimming in air , dreaming a lot . Once they get their VISA then will understand the reality and feel the heat of it .


No one jumps into things without reading or finding out stuff.. life is what u make of it my friend.. remember a clear mind works better thn one in a state of panic. 

Tell me, u feel the positive words about AU are not apt.. Why at all are u moving to AU if u think it is not the place for u?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> No one jumps into things without reading or finding out stuff.. life is what u make of it my friend.. remember a clear mind works better thn one in a state of panic.
> 
> Tell me, u feel the positive words about AU are not apt.. Why at all are u moving to AU if u think it is not the place for u?


Hi

I never said that I hate Oz or I never go there , As I mentioned earlier any western country is ok for me, I keep options open ( Hope you know the reason also ) . But even I like Oz and willing to move, my words are very much limited as I have only second handed information collected through friends/ agents / Internet. I still to explore the reality of Oz, I keep this in mind when I suggest anything. Probably after spending 2 years in Oz, I can comment on some sensitive issues like Job market, safety, racism and living style. Because these all are not same for everyone and 100% truths never comes out in Net or news channels.

As of Now If anyone ask me about Oz immigration process, I am 100% confident that I can provide the factual information as I have experienced it already 

Finally, above comment was not above You, I know atleast you are spending lot of time in net to explore Oz. And I remember you are helping many people who ask about immigration process which is well known for you


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tell u what, most people i spoke to, about IT jobs in AU, they said just one thing, it isnt as bad as ppl say it is. and they are the people form the industry, some are HR pros, some are Managers, on n forth. u r right, news is not 100% on the net or otherwise, it is hyped to 200%.

I was speaking for everyone here EE, not just myself. No offense taken , being stuckin the middle isnt by choice, probably if I had my visa 6 montsh back, I wudnt hv known as much about AU as I know now. I wudn't have as much money to take along as I have now. I dunno about the others but for me it is a blessing.

As for racism, I maintain what I have been saying forever now, ur safety is in your hands. keep away from trouble and chances are less that u will be involved. All over the world, how many people are taken for a ride, duped, molested, but it never makes headlines.. again, a sensitive issue, so lets not talk about it. 

Reason for our moving isnt Money. Its is a safe life and a better future ofr the coming generation. This too I have discussed b4. My husband is doing well, is in a good job, I work as a freelancer and have fixed clients who I am sure will follow me everywhere I go, but end of the week, when we go out, it kills me to think of terror, I look around all the time. I am not paranoid but I escaped a blast 4 yrs back and I am scared. The infrastructure is bad. The cops and for tht matter all govt employees are corrupt to the hilt. this is not the ideal place for me to live.

As for Job, I am ok with doing anything and everything, my husband is not, since he would be the main bread earner for the family but he too has an open mind. We will try to speak to a lot of ppl before we move, in last 2 yrs I have made a lot of contacts there and I know i can trust them.

I am positive EE and that is what keeps me going. Be positive, prepare urself for teh worse and expect the best and nothing will ever go wrong.

I wish u luck, keep looking, keep calling people, keep your eyes open, go there and accept the challenge. It will give u good results. I am sure


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> one mistake tht i can point is coming to delhi in summer time  u shud hv tried it in winters.. hehe.. isnt it beautiful in winters..a nd when u say u were in tech support, were u in CVG or EXL by any chance? these are the two good BPOs in delhi.. there are many more but.. anyway
> m getting bored, not much work and very capable of acting stupid


He he He... I should have arrived Delhi in spring .. Winter is tooo cold and summers are too hot.. 

BTW. I worked HCL BPO ... Delhi has changed a lot since then.. seriously, those were the (khalbali) days..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

royen said:


> I wouldnt agree with the point which you made that for getting a job you need to be physically present. Especially in IT India's market is very very mature. Infact I have personally got many offers(2 to be exact) while giving telephonic interviews and video interviews itself.
> 
> Australian job industry still needs to mature.
> 
> ...




Royen,

We are not questioning the technology or existence of telephonic interviews.. I myself got job here in Bahrain over telephonic intv. However, I was called on 15 days visa to finalise the recruitment process in person. 

You are lucky to get Australian telephonic intvs, during this recession time. Good luck and All the best for ur intv. Please post the outcome..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> Great attitude Mr. India. I really loved reading it. No one can learn swimming without jumping in water. The same principle applies to job hunt. If one believe and has confidence then its a matter of time when success would find you. If u r worried about negatives and bussy with sorting out escape route then there is little time to actually work in the positive direction.
> I u'stand there is very thin line between courage and stupidity but i firmly believe one should take calculated risks in life. Lets take bull by the horns :boxing:
> cheers


Thanks Buddy... I can only tell NO risk No gain..


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> This discussion is very apt to my situation as well. I have 11+ yrs of experience and I take pride about whatever I have achieved so far in my professional career. I am not sure if I would be able to do any casual job at all. It's not that I look down on these jobs but I wonder if it makes any sense to start afresh in a different job stream. Also wonder if this will negatively affect any chances of getting back to original profession.
> 
> Yes it is true in any part of world that one needs to be physically present at that place where one is looking for a job. My experience also tells that. Also heard that market is picking up well at least for IT testers.
> 
> It's a risk for sure but we only have one life and that too is not for ever. If not now then when ? well.. it's thought process which I have been going through for quite some time. I seriously hope when I get to a stage of decision making, it would not be too tough for me choose.



I agreed with you Lovoz. We achived our skills by doing years of hard work &cant give up our career just becuase we have Oz PR. I think we have to wait for right time & opportunity as we have 5 yrs in hand. I am planning to go for visa validation trip for a week , come back & wait for market to pick up. Then only go to Oz. I dont want to be crazy & shoot in dark. 

About US & canada, its not too bad compare to Oz. If u have right skill set market is still up in US & canada for right candidate. I knew many of my freinds who has 10+ yrs of experience , got fired & got the job in 1-2 weeks time in US. 

& yes we should not jump & take any hasty decisions & give up all we earned in terms of career. Good days will come in OZ job market too.


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> tell u what, most people i spoke to, about IT jobs in AU, they said just one thing, it isnt as bad as ppl say it is. and they are the people form the industry, some are HR pros, some are Managers, on n forth. u r right, news is not 100% on the net or otherwise, it is hyped to 200%.
> 
> I was speaking for everyone here EE, not just myself. No offense taken , being stuckin the middle isnt by choice, probably if I had my visa 6 montsh back, I wudnt hv known as much about AU as I know now. I wudn't have as much money to take along as I have now. I dunno about the others but for me it is a blessing.
> 
> ...


Anj,

I can understand ur frustration. Remember we are far lucky then other countries which are in middle of war or in control of fanatic terrorist. 

I lived in US for 7 yrs & try to find my home country or people from my home country in every corner of USA. Same is true for all the migrants in USA. 

I am migrating to Oz too for good lifestyle for my family members 
....but given a choice I would love to live in my country ...... 

There is no better place in this world then ur birth place .......


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> .
> 
> About US & canada, its not too bad compare to Oz. If u have right skill set market is still up in US & canada for right candidate. I knew many of my freinds who has 10+ yrs of experience , got fired & got the job in 1-2 weeks time in US.
> 
> .


This is what I was trying to tell Anj, but she simply said all job adds about US / Canada openings are fake but that is not with case of Oz!! If I have H1B or Canada PR I strongly believe I could have sourced the right opportunity by this time , because I know friends from Houston / Calgary did not worry much about slowdown etc etc 

Again it is about every profession, if some one is driving taxi in Canada does not mean that is the only available option for all 

If you compare the volume of economy, population and growth rate, Oz will be rated in 3rd place, after US followed by Canada. But she has strong believe that Oz living standard / job market / racism is much better then US and Canada .As all these are unknown animals to me so no comments


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> This is what I was trying to tell Anj, but she simply said all job adds about US / Canada openings are fake but that is not with case of Oz!! If I have H1B or Canada PR I strongly believe I could have sourced the right opportunity by this time , because I know friends from Houston / Calgary did not worry much about slowdown etc etc
> 
> Again it is about every profession, if some one is driving taxi in Canada does not mean that is the only available option for all
> 
> If you compare the volume of economy, population and growth rate, Oz will be rated in 3rd place, after US followed by Canada. But she has strong believe that Oz living standard / job market / racism is much better then US and Canada .As all these are unknown animals to me so no comments



Well in my case, I am failed to get US green card & failed to get Canadian PR (as my job is not on their list) so the only option left for me is OZ. As far as technology ( in any field , IT or non-IT) is concerned, both canada & USA are far ahead of OZ. As far as pure IT penitration, USA & Canadian industries are more IT savvy then OZ companies. Check the spendings of companies on their IT expenditure in all three countries & you will get the better picutre. 

There is one more factor I choose OZ & that is my age. At my age I cant be fast paced with US & Canadian life style. So far, I've heard that OZ life is bit laid back & slow. Hence OZ is the choice for me, but that is considering I can get job in same technology over there. I have no ambition to give up or ruin my career just becuase I have OZ PR. As last option, my home country is best choice for me .... may be I will get less money & few terror attacks here & there but there is no safe heaven in this universe. 9/11 in US is worst example of safety.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> Well in my case, I am failed to get US green card & failed to get Canadian PR (as my job is not on their list) so the only option left for me is OZ. As far as technology ( in any field , IT or non-IT) is concerned, both canada & USA are far ahead of OZ. As far as pure IT penitration, USA & Canadian industries are more IT savvy then OZ companies. Check the spendings of companies on their IT expenditure in all three countries & you will get the better picutre.
> 
> There is one more factor I choose OZ & that is my age. At my age I cant be fast paced with US & Canadian life style. So far, I've heard that OZ life is bit laid back & slow. Hence OZ is the choice for me, but that is considering I can get job in same technology over there. I have no ambition to give up or ruin my career just becuase I have OZ PR. As last option, my home country is best choice for me .... may be I will get less money & few terror attacks here & there but there is no safe heaven in this universe. 9/11 in US is worst example of safety.


Well said

We did not born for Oz, whatever the country which makes you happy is heaven, 

In my case, I am expecting result in Canada PR by year end and hoping to get sponsor for 2010-H1B also. However, as Oz visa is readily available, want to give a try now. Based on my survival in Oz and results in other 2 options, will decide the final destination by next year


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Well said
> 
> We did not born for Oz, whatever the country which makes you happy is heaven,
> 
> In my case, I am expecting result in Canada PR by year end and hoping to get sponsor for 2010-H1B also. However, as Oz visa is readily available, want to give a try now. Based on my survival in Oz and results in other 2 options, will decide the final destination by next year


Just giving u heads up ...Canada & Oz both gives you gaurnteed indifinte stay & citizenship .... in case of US , no gaurantee .....there are many in US ike me who r tired of indefinet temporary status in USA which really makes ur life hell ....


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> well, tell u what, i have cousins in spain, canada, UK and US and lots of friends in AU. they all start like this.
> 
> when u go to a new place and u hv limited finances, the only way u can save those from finishing is u take up anything tht comes ur way, no big deal. End of the day u know u will go back to doing what u always did.


Yep, agree with Anj a 100% whether u R a pro or not doesn't matter.Has to grab what ever that comes your way and step by step proceed to gain what u want.It may not come as quickly as we plan.My idea is to go there by Jan and find a home, put kids to a school by the time they start in Jan 27 th and start looking for jobs.whatever comes first to take it and keep on applying.A temp job may be the best solution.Kids will need us as their lives are changed , new environment, adjusting problems etc.

Has to make our mind up that though one is a pro to take up a small temp job.

NK


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

nihariku said:


> Yep, agree with Anj a 100% whether u R a pro or not doesn't matter.Has to grab what ever that comes your way and step by step proceed to gain what u want.It may not come as quickly as we plan.My idea is to go there by Jan and find a home, put kids to a school by the time they start in Jan 27 th and start looking for jobs.whatever comes first to take it and keep on applying.A temp job may be the best solution.Kids will need us as their lives are changed , new environment, adjusting problems etc.
> 
> Has to make our mind up that though one is a pro to take up a small temp job.
> 
> NK


strongly disagree ! after years of hard work , did white color jobs for years ....its not easy to give up career for some sily reasons ..... better to have patience , wait & watch the job market & then go for it ..... just my two cents & personal opinion ....Everyone has their own opinion though ....

there are other countries inviting expats & everyone has choice ....


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

nihariku said:


> Yep, agree with Anj a 100% whether u R a pro or not doesn't matter.Has to grab what ever that comes your way and step by step proceed to gain what u want.It may not come as quickly as we plan.My idea is to go there by Jan and find a home, put kids to a school by the time they start in Jan 27 th and start looking for jobs.whatever comes first to take it and keep on applying.A temp job may be the best solution.Kids will need us as their lives are changed , new environment, adjusting problems etc.
> 
> Has to make our mind up that though one is a pro to take up a small temp job.
> 
> NK


It is depends what type job you are doing now and what is your background. One good thing is, you are moving next year not now , but still as you are relocating with kids, you may be spending 5 Months SL salary for one month in Oz so be calculative .
This is not against Oz move but be planned when to move and how. Like eva-usa said , nothing wrong if you consider any other choice with job safety at the moment


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Eva, I respect your thought, but isnt it good idea to take up a part time, just to earn some so that ur savings are not going in day to day expenditure.. it only adds to your income, not much though.. 
anyway, as u said, to each his own.. everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear EE-India and Eva-USA,

I understand your concerns and you have all reason to think and plan the future of your families. As you said, migrating to new country should be for good life otherwise it doesn't make any sence to immigrate. I hope you succeed in your endavours, and sincearly wish you all good luck. 

I know companies consider AUS as emerging market. That certainly does give you a lot of opportunities if you look on the positive side (that's the point i wanted to make). I wouldn't be too worried about it since you are experienced and will be able to get paid decently and secure a job. 

I may be in middle of my immigration process and may be thinking high about Oz life coz my requirement from immigration could be different from others here. 

If you have doubts on life in Australia now coz of recession, then it would be good idea to wait for some more time, untill market stablizes and there are enough green pasture there. 

I appreciate all your healthy discussion as they say:: one should think of the best but be prepared for the worst. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

While we are on this topic, I would like to discuss on few questions which have been haunting me for quite some time

1). Will employers prefer those having oz experience ? I have 5+ yrs international experience (i.e in europe countries) but not oz.

2). Also as most of us in this thread know that when one gains more experience in India, they tend to do more managerial roles than technical. However the situation is different in other countries including oz, where we see people doing developer roles with 20+ experience also. 

I am kind of doing techno-manager role (i.e I have a team reporting to me plus I actively participate code reviews, design, testcase preparation and do coding also in few circumstances ). I am with the understanding that chances of getting job will be more when we emphasise on technical stuff, downplaying the managerial role we played back here. Do you guys agree ? Will the current job title of Project Manager or Sr Project manager, slim your chances of getting a technical job in oz. Appreciate your opinions, your experiences and thoughts.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Yes, they will. But experience anywhere is always useful.
2. There are both types of roles, in the 6 yrs I've been here most managerial roles I've seen are by internal promotion. When I have seen outside managerial hiring the person always had years of AU experience.

It is easier to start out in technical roles or Team Lead roles. And it is quite typical to stay technical here as long as you keep the skillset updated. There is no 'expectation' that you will be a manager in X years. 

There are also 'in between' roles of Project Manager and Architect. If you have at least 2 yrs experience in those you should apply for those types of roles as well. 

A title never slims your chances of getting a job. It always comes down to interviewing skills and details of projects you've worked on. The companies want a 'fit' for the role they are seeking.



LoveOz said:


> While we are on this topic, I would like to discuss on few questions which have been haunting me for quite some time
> 
> 1). Will employers prefer those having oz experience ? I have 5+ yrs international experience (i.e in europe countries) but not oz.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

another thing, a friend told me, u always start with 2-3 lvls lower thn where u currently are, and climb up in no time, unlike India. i suppose its their way of finding if u r worth it or not and as soon as they reaslise, they take u up there..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Mates 
*Reply-1:*How are you? As I said before its a bit tough at the moment here. A lot of companies have laid off staff, so its a bit difficult at the moment. Would suggest you keep trying through websites till your visa permits you to. But keep the job at hand..if reqd you can fly into Australia, get your PR stamp & fly out again...hopefully things shd improve next year.Dont lose heart..keep trying & all the best. I will also be on the lookout for you – _*Friend working top level engineering firm -Brisbane ( July-2009) *_

*Reply-2:* I received your resume from XXXXXX who I recruited for Aker Kvaerner 2 years ago. XXXX told me you now have permanent resident status and interested in moving to Australia. The job market right now is quite depressed due to the GFC and I think may not improve for at least 6 months, maybe more. In any case, employers here are very reluctant to relocate people from overseas due to the high availability of local staff. I will certainly contact you again if a suitable position becomes available and the employer is prepared to relocate you and your family – _*Agent from Brisbane ( July-2009)*_

*Reply-3:* It would be a good idea to stay on where you are unless you've been offered a job elsewhere. There are no guarentees in regards to job security in Australia as you will have a lot of competition as well- _*HR manager from Leading Engineering firm- Melbourne ( Aug-2009) *_

*Reply-4* I have contacts in all these companies, in fact we recruit for 3 of them with direct contacts with the Line Managers but WA is deepest in a slowdown with projects on hold! so I would say for the time being don’t think of going to the West come East here to Sydney. On West you have only Perth . On East you have Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney 3 big areas. Sydney is biggest engineering area so more options. If you are negotiable I would forward your details for the new role and get back to you but I need to know the exact date you are arriving in Sydney sooner the better in Sept end or early Oct. Nov Dec onwards Xmas school holiday season starts so opportunities are less – _*Agent from Sydney ( Aug-2009)*_

*Reply-5 *: Good to hear from you, still early days with GORGON, although I am looking for specialist Gas Tank – VESSEL Designer .At the moment, I think will be a few months away before the project really takes off .Thanks for staying in touch and will see what transpires – _*Agent from Melbourne ( Aug-2009)*_

*Reply-6:* It’s hard to say, the market has certainly picked up and what with the Gorgon project now sanctioned will hopefully improve even more. December / January are always very quiet.Will keep you posted on any new roles- _*Agent from Perth *( Sep-2009)

These are all various replies I got from friends / HR manager of Engineering companies / Manpower agents in last 2 months , but the question was only one , which is “ *Can I give up my job and relocate Oz ? *“ 

No imagination or fabrication or second hand, These are all 100% factual information collected from people who work close to my field (Oil and Gas) .Based on these replies if anyone is able to anticipate the actual situation in Oz, please advise me. *I have only few days in hand to decide whether I can proceed or not!!*_


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You are not understanding this, you have to go there to fetch a job, no one wil even look at your CV is they know u r not there. I too have spoken to a lot of people, those who have moved, those living there forever, those in HR etc etc, everyone said just one thing, u need a valid work visa and u hv to be here for anyone to contact u. its a risk u hv to take today or even a yr form now if u want to move, its not just Australia but anywhere in the world, ofcourse there are some exceptions.

You cant sit at your comfort zone and expect to get a job without giving some from your end. Trust me R&D helps but in this case u hv to go. 

you have to accept it EE that u hv to leave ur job and go there to start afresh, to the most u can go for a month, take a leave from work, but a month is nothing. Have u read what other migrants have to say about their job hunt? I have read a lot of blogs and everyone said just one thing, u have to be here if u really want to get noticed or if u want the consultants to c ur CV.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi EE,

What I would suggest is............don't go now. Better to go in the month of Feb 2010.

Regards


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> You are not understanding this, you have to go there to fetch a job, no one wil even look at your CV is they know u r not there. I too have spoken to a lot of people, those who have moved, those living there forever, those in HR etc etc, everyone said just one thing, u need a valid work visa and u hv to be here for anyone to contact u. its a risk u hv to take today or even a yr form now if u want to move, its not just Australia but anywhere in the world, ofcourse there are some exceptions.
> 
> You cant sit at your comfort zone and expect to get a job without giving some from your end. Trust me R&D helps but in this case u hv to go.
> 
> you have to accept it EE that u hv to leave ur job and go there to start afresh, to the most u can go for a month, take a leave from work, but a month is nothing. Have u read what other migrants have to say about their job hunt? I have read a lot of blogs and everyone said just one thing, u have to be here if u really want to get noticed or if u want the consultants to c ur CV.


I am providing more appropriate real time experience data without worry about privacy / secrecy; I hope this is what everyone is expecting to know here. Hence I appreciate if someone spends time to read the message fully and reply with some sense rather then sand blasting.

I also read the forum where UK engineer not able to source the job for more then 6 months in Perth and going back to UK to have higher study . But I don’t take it as example as it depends everyone destiny / ability.

As disused earlier taking risk is ok when you aim to reach heights but it should be really worth doing!! I am really grateful if anyone from same field, faced same kind of situation before (either failed or succeeded) comment on this


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

EE-India said:


> I am providing more appropriate real time experience data without worry about privacy / secrecy; I hope this is what everyone is expecting to know here. Hence I appreciate if someone spends time to read the message fully and reply with some sense rather then sand blasting.


what do u want people to say? sympathize and say oh please dont go.. what is it that u want to hear? and dont u think u are getting too personal here.. elaborate senseless comments please.. we are here to assist each other and not call the others reply senseless or whatever u just called it.u r getting argumentative here repeating the same thing.

ACCEPT it, no one will come knocking on ur door. if u r in need u have to move away from ur comfort zone and work towards reaching ur goal.

if u think it isnt worth it, then be it.. dont move. sit and wait for a job and then go if this is what u want to hear


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> what do u want people to say? sympathize and say oh please dont go.. what is it that u want to hear? and dont u think u are getting too personal here.. elaborate senseless comments please.. we are here to assist each other and not call the others reply senseless or whatever u just called it.u r getting argumentative here repeating the same thing.
> 
> ACCEPT it, no one will come knocking on ur door. if u r in need u have to move away from ur comfort zone and work towards reaching ur goal.
> 
> if u think it isnt worth it, then be it.. dont move. sit and wait for a job and then go if this is what u want to hear



This is the example of senseless comment, I don’t expect anyone to sympathize, what I expected is valuable feedback from people who has seen this type situation earlier. I am worth to spend 2 years in Oz with my family without job, I have enough background. But my question was is it really worth doing! I Live in Dubai which is the most happening city in world today and working for one of challenging project in my field. I am least bothered to leave all these and relocate Oz but I need atleast one valuable reason, I should not think that I did mistake after 6 months.

I think this forum not for chitchat, just to vomit what ever we feel. Just go back and read your last reply, even Gingerer garden people can say that job will not knock your doors, etc etc. Please understand I am not layman simply closing my eyes and expecting someone to decide for me. You must have understood this from the information I posted here. What all I wanted to have is actual feedback 

You are thinking that you are motivating people by means of saying be positive, take risk etc etc. Please understand we are not going for school exam, so no sand blasting, be realistic

Don’t get angry , still If you feel that you have realistic information / confidence to direct the people on this subject , please continue to give same kind of reply


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I rest my case here. you dont think before u speak. weigh ur words before blurting them out.

nevermind, wish u luck.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this thread is getting too personal......

We should really appreciate *anj * service to everyone........she had given lot of valuable suggestion/help to many ppl in this forum. Through which they got their VISA too.

@EE - I hope u have enough factual information to take decision.....If u ask everyone comments then that may lead to confusion or wrong decision. From ur replies it is clearly indicates that the market situation is very bad........now u hv to take decision. All the best.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> I think this thread is getting too personal......
> 
> We should really appreciate *anj * service to everyone........she had given lot of valuable suggestion/help to many ppl in this forum. Through which they got their VISA too.
> 
> @EE - I hope u have enough factual information to take decision.....If u ask everyone comments then that may lead to confusion or wrong decision. From ur replies it is clearly indicates that the market situation is very bad........now u hv to take decision. All the best.


Hi

Thanks for your comments; I am happy that you read the message before comment. Then I also agree that Anj is really good when she comments on things what she knows very well. My intension was not to target anyone personally or disgrace. Healthy discussion only made this forum useful for everyone


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your comments; I am happy that you read the message before comment. Then I also agree that Anj is really good when she comments on things what she knows very well. My intension was not to target anyone personally or disgrace. Healthy discussion only made this forum useful for everyone




EE-India, I don't think you will get a job if you relocate now. I know few Engineer's who are driving truck's.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

bannie said:


> EE-India, I don't think you will get a job if you relocate now. I know few Engineer's who are driving truck's.


Hi

hahaha...That is really bad , because i am Struggling too much to drive my own car !!


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> hahaha...That is really bad , because i am Struggling too much to drive my own car !!


One of them is an Electrical Engineer who relocated from Gulf where he was working with Blue Star.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

bannie said:


> One of them is an Electrical Engineer who relocated from Gulf where he was working with Blue Star.


Which is the easily availbe job in Oz, especially for asians .


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Which is the easily availbe job in Oz, especially for asians .


Working in a mall or Indian restaurant.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bannie said:


> EE-India, I don't think you will get a job if you relocate now. I know few Engineer's who are driving truck's.



Are you serious....?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

bannie said:


> Working in a mall or Indian restaurant.


Good , unless i am forced to drive trucks , I will be happy. let me try to get some exp with good malls here in Dubai

Then , why Oz govt is expecting 200K skilled people to migrate every year ? simply over selling !


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Are you serious....?


Yes mate, quite serious


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

Good , unless i am forced to drive trucks , I will be happy. let me try to get some exp with good malls here in Dubai

I lived in Sydney for close to two years on a student visa and fortunately I never had to do these odd jobs as I was employed at Dell, but had friends who were working in super markets like Coles and Woolworths, its not that tough to get these kind of jobs.

Then , why Oz govt is expecting 200K skilled people to migrate every year ? simply over selling !

No Idea mate.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

bannie said:


> Good , unless i am forced to drive trucks , I will be happy. let me try to get some exp with good malls here in Dubai
> 
> I lived in Sydney for close to two years on a student visa and fortunately I never had to do these odd jobs as I was employed at Dell, but had friends who were working in super markets like Coles and Woolworths, its not that tough to get these kind of jobs.
> 
> ...


BTW thanks for the info mate. If we know the facts we can prepared for anything. I dont Blv in swimming in air


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I am providing more appropriate real time experience data without worry about privacy / secrecy; I hope this is what everyone is expecting to know here. Hence I appreciate if someone spends time to read the message fully and reply with some sense rather then sand blasting.
> 
> I also read the forum where UK engineer not able to source the job for more then 6 months in Perth and going back to UK to have higher study . But I don’t take it as example as it depends everyone destiny / ability.
> 
> As disused earlier taking risk is ok when you aim to reach heights but it should be really worth doing!! I am really grateful if anyone from same field, faced same kind of situation before (either failed or succeeded) comment on this


I am in IT field. Has rich technical experience in USA & all the professional certifications. When I tried back in year 2004 (when economy was good everywhere in world), I got calls from UK , Oz & New zealand companies. They were ready to hire me at par salary & ready to provide me all relocation expenses too. So it all depends on Demand - Supply ratio in the market. Right now demand is less & supply of workers is more.

EE , I think we should wait for the right opportunity. Whats the point in going there , doing blue color jobs & breaking our own confidence in self. Migrating 1-2 yrs later is not going to change our life in big way so why invite unwanted disaster.


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> what do u want people to say? sympathize and say oh please dont go.. what is it that u want to hear? and dont u think u are getting too personal here.. elaborate senseless comments please.. we are here to assist each other and not call the others reply senseless or whatever u just called it.u r getting argumentative here repeating the same thing.
> 
> ACCEPT it, no one will come knocking on ur door. if u r in need u have to move away from ur comfort zone and work towards reaching ur goal.
> 
> if u think it isnt worth it, then be it.. dont move. sit and wait for a job and then go if this is what u want to hear


Anj,

Appreciate all the information you provided. You are senior member in this forum & we appreciate your contribution. But one thing I would like to say , We should not push anyone to make their own decisions. one can give suggestions but cnt force people to follow our suggestions. again no offence here , just frank opinion......


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> I am in IT field. Has rich technical experience in USA & all the professional certifications. When I tried back in year 2004 (when economy was good everywhere in world), I got calls from UK , Oz & New zealand companies. They were ready to hire me at par salary & ready to provide me all relocation expenses too. So it all depends on Demand - Supply ratio in the market. Right now demand is less & supply of workers is more.
> 
> EE , I think we should wait for the right opportunity. Whats the point in going there , doing blue color jobs & breaking our own confidence in self. Migrating 1-2 yrs later is not going to change our life in big way so why invite unwanted disaster.


Hi

I also had same thing , I got interview calls from Oz Employers last year , they were ready for visa 457 sponsership. 

Anyway I am trying to makeup mind to stay back in Dubai for somemore time. I dont blv in begging in streets of Perth just becs I am Oz PR visa holder


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Sometimes providing information based on assumptions especially in forum like this may lead lot of people in wrong way. If everyone understands this simple fact then we can improve the reliability still better

This is my kind opinion to all


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

*Same Boat With You*



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> I also had same thing , I got interview calls from Oz Employers last year , they were ready for visa 457 sponsership.
> 
> Anyway I am trying to makeup mind to stay back in Dubai for somemore time. I dont blv in begging in streets of Perth just becs I am Oz PR visa holder


Hi EEIndia,

I am also sharing the same boat with you. I got my 175 visa at end of May 2009, and starting to looking for a job in Australia - remotely from Singapore since July 2009.

Today I managed to inventory all of my application, and it have hit on more than 34 application. However until now, I am only managed to have one application advance to the next stages.... although currently they said they will put my application on-hold as my qualification doesn't match with the requirement.

Sometimes it can be very frustrated to see all of the reply, but maybe i am sharing the same principal with you, I would rather to work here in Singapore for a while... rather than going to Australia and work out-of my current field (anyway I work on IT field).
My consideration are.
- i don't have enough piggy bank to support me there ..... for about six months or more.... depending on when i can suitable job there....
- i still can develop myself here.... 
- i would like to maintain my current quality of life.... so when I move to OZ.... it would be a better one... and not the other way around.....

Well.... that's my opinion..... in a short word.... "YOU'RE NOT ALONE"

regards,
eddy


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Well.... that's my opinion..... in a short word.... "YOU'RE NOT ALONE"

regards,
eddy[/QUOTE]

Thanks buddy

After getting VISA, when start to look for job, everyone will come for same kind of feeling . That is the time everyone understand the real heat


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear EE (karthik)

Its my personal opinion to you. 
You already have a job in Dubai ( know you are not satified with it)
So its better go to AU only to validate Visa and return to present job.
Then wait some 6 to 9 months what changes will appear to global economy.
It will be better and safer to you.

Recession has effected all countries in the world.
But compared to Europe and US the less effected are Russia, AU,India and 1 or 2 Gulf countries.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Dear EE (karthik)
> 
> Its my personal opinion to you.
> You already have a job in Dubai ( know you are not satified with it)
> ...


Hari

My entry date is Feb end -2010, hopefully Oz market should come back to normal by that time so that i need not to move out again


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Did any of you from India, try applying from local job sites (naukri, monster). I see that there are few Indian companies seeking people for their onsite locations ?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Friends 

My R & D about Oz job market is still continuing, below is one of the interesting reply from an online friend , hope it will be useful for from members 

*QUESTION*

I got the AUS PR by july-2009 and from there I started to apply online but the response is very poor. When I talk to some agents, I understand that is it must to be in Australia to be considered for any opening at the moment!! 

In general, how is the market for Oil and gas professionals in Australia now?

*ANSWER *

I can understand your background in oil & gas industry.
At the moment we are really struggling to secure our present job in Australia.As the global financial crisis slowly hitting Australian oil & gas industry as well.

I am working for an EPCM company in Perth which is basically supports Oil & gas operators & Mining sector.2 years ago when I have joined the company this is very busy with Many projects every where people & money flowing. As on today no work but still being paid for doing nothing.

So, my openion is, this is not the right time to move to Australia.I am thiking of moving to Dubai/Quatar but I did n't get any offer sofar.

To be frank with you, all subsea controls/software & hardware issues easily can be handled by an Australian electrician ( what I mean is here trades are highly talented than overseas engineers) also communication aspects we are bit lagging behind than Australians.So inspite of somany negative things very few Indian Engineers working in right positions here in Australia _all others are working as Casuals/Labour type of jobs_.
So, inspite of your experiences & background its not that much easy to secure an Engineering Role here in Australia.But, keep trying yourself who knows when luck comes in your way?

If your financial situtation is so sound i.e if you have plenty of Money you can still step in to Ausralia, take a rented accomodation & try yourself by applying etc.Who knows when luck comes your way?

Here, 450 AUD $/week is the medim rent expenses.If you are a bachelor about 2500 AUD/Month is minimum requirement.
If you are a family, 3500 AUD/month is the minimum requirement.

So think your self & decide yourself what way you have to move.

Any further info you need please welcome.

Thanks & Regards,
XXXXX


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

This is quite depressing. But cheer up, the news is what I have got from some consultants in Oz, is that the market is picking up and slowly hiring will start in full mode(atleast by Jan 2010 mid). 

Atleast that is what I heard about the IT Jobs scenario, but am not sure about the Oil and Gas sector.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

royen said:


> This is quite depressing. But cheer up, the news is what I have got from some consultants in Oz, is that the market is picking up and slowly hiring will start in full mode(atleast by Jan 2010 mid).
> 
> Atleast that is what I heard about the IT Jobs scenario, but am not sure about the Oil and Gas sector.
> 
> ...



Hi
Thanks , I am also hoping that


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

EEindia
need to contact you urgently about perth and life out there.... do send me a mssg, when possible...
I have recently moved on PR and am working in canberra..
Thx



EE-India said:


> Mates
> 
> For last 2 months I am in the search of Oz jobs, I applied through leading websites Like SEEK and also I am in touch with employment agents. Initially I got the impression that if I relocate myself to Oz then it will be easy to find jobs there , based on that I was decided to give-up my present job and relocate Perth by Oct. But recent days, I am getting negative feedback from some of agents that still the Oz job market is in very bad shape and it is not advisable to relocate AUS until next year March. For example below is reply from one of the agent in Perth
> 
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

10mct said:


> EEindia
> need to contact you urgently about perth and life out there.... do send me a mssg, when possible...
> I have recently moved on PR and am working in canberra..
> Thx


Hi

I am in Darwin now , let me know how can I help you

Cheers


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi EE-India / any friend,

Finally, are you happy? Please guide me now. I have PR which is going to expire in Oct,2012. I have 16 years experience in Power Transmission Line Engineer. In 2008 I have 3 job offers but bcz of some circumstances I could not join. Since last 6 months I am trying hard but I did not receive any response. I have a good job in India . Should I move to OZ for Job leaving the job in India.


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

Rajesh Kaushik said:


> Hi EE-India / any friend,
> 
> Finally, are you happy? Please guide me now. I have PR which is going to expire in Oct,2012. I have 16 years experience in Power Transmission Line Engineer. In 2008 I have 3 job offers but bcz of some circumstances I could not join. Since last 6 months I am trying hard but I did not receive any response. I have a good job in India . Should I move to OZ for Job leaving the job in India.




hi Rajesh,
Your PR is ending is Oct 12 is it? So, if I understood right, you must have been in Oz only for your visa validation as a very short trip few years back - is it? 

In this case: 
1. Why have'nt you considered when u had enough time before PR expiry (at least 2 years before the expiry to make yourself eligible for Resident Re-entry)? 

2. If u move now, are you still eligible for a Resident re-entry visa without serving the 2 years period? 

3. If answer for 2 is "Yes", will it apply for your dependents too? :confused2:

After all these, IMHO, if u are ready to forget your comforts you have achieved in this 16 years @ India until u settle down at the OZ with your first decent job, you would not repent for the move. "Better Late than never"


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I have been for only two months in OZ. and my PR is expiring in Oct 2012. If I have a job offer, I paln to move. That is why I am searching job hardly since last six months


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Rajesh Kaushik said:


> Yes I have been for only two months in OZ. and my PR is expiring in Oct 2012. If I have a job offer, I paln to move. That is why I am searching job hardly since last six months


Hi

I think your problem is something beyond just getting the job 

You need to really decide now whether you want to retain your PR status or not , you may need to come to Australia immediately and live here continuously for 2 years to qualify for another 5 years RRV. 

Engineering market is good here now but still the preference is only for the people who locally available


----------



## Rajesh Kaushik (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi EE-India,

Many Thanks for your reply. For me there are two thing:
1) Is it worth/ advisible to leave a job of annual package of around Rs.25 lacks ( PSU job safe and secure , say net saving of Rs. 12lacs (25lac -7lac tax-7lacs living expenses i.e [email protected],000) in India and move to OZ.
2) Should I take the risk of leaving this job first and moving to OZ, I do not see any other option.

Would you be so kind to share your exp. in this regard


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Why don't you take a long vacation from your job.. Move to Oz and try for a job. As you are earning handsomely here.. I believe affording a trip to Oz shouldn't be a problem.. My 2 cents


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi EE-India,

I have read your previous comments of year 2009 and would like to know few things:

1. Have you relocated to Australia from dubai?
2. Did you get the job before hand? or got the job after arriving in Aus?
3. Which month is good to make the movement to Aus and getting the job? 

I am Software Tester and recentlhy got my PR. My initial entry date is before March 2013.

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Skj


EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your problem is something beyond just getting the job
> 
> ...


----------

